# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Sport x 15



## krawutz (11 März 2013)

​


----------



## comatron (11 März 2013)

Alle Betroffenen können aber nicht drüber lachen.


----------



## Punisher (11 März 2013)

klasse Bilder


----------



## nexnis (11 März 2013)

comatron schrieb:


> Alle Betroffenen können aber nicht drüber lachen.



Das Schachbild ist das einzig lustige, finde ich. Je nach Regeln ist Gewinner oder Verlierer jedenfalls Matt


----------



## alexkingston (30 März 2013)

Funny. Thumbs up!


----------

